# Synkromotive Controllers



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if Synkromotive still makes their controllers?

Is it true that they retail for $1690 (as it says on their site)?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes and yes. More coming on these controllers. They are working on a few other products too. They don't sell many but they are excellent controllers. I have two. These are my favorite controllers. They have more abilities than what is stated on the site and its too bad that they are focusing on a few other products but they knew that the controller market was going to be slow even in good times. So other projects are being worked on. They will sell and ship and fully support you and your controller. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

This controller also went through a rigorous beta testing program for nearly 2 years before the production version was produced and they even had that upgraded since the production model was released. The upgrade was a welcome one but not a required one.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

this is off topic, but I hope their other projects involve a 3 phase controller...because they will make a killing!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

One of them is just that. 

They already have an AC drive inverter but are refining and making more goodies for it. 

Pete


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

gottdi said:


> One of them is just that.
> 
> They already have an AC drive inverter but are refining and making more goodies for it.
> 
> Pete


If they are going to do that, it would be nice if it were at least 600A and 156V so people can get enough power out of it to give a Civic or Corolla some zip with an HPEVS AC31 or 50.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

PZigouras said:


> Does anyone know if Synkromotive still makes their controllers?
> 
> Is it true that they retail for $1690 (as it says on their site)?


I bought one about two months ago direct from Synkromotive. That was the price (plus a little something for shipping) and I got it in a few days. Quick and easy support both before and after the sale, I have only good things to say about it and Synkro as a company.

Now my only frame of reference is Logisystems controller that was in the car when I bought it (very jerky and hard to drive), but the Synkro is better in every possible way.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

dladd said:


> I bought one about two months ago direct from Synkromotive. That was the price (plus a little something for shipping) and I got it in a few days. Quick and easy support both before and after the sale, I have only good things to say about it and Synkro as a company.
> 
> Now my only frame of reference is Logisystems controller that was in the car when I bought it (very jerky and hard to drive), but the Synkro is better in every possible way.


I just found it hard to believe that the MSRP is $1680, but if it really is, then they should mass produce it. It would drive the cost of controllers down across the board, and make highway-going EVs more affordable.

The few I saw online were around $2400, but nothing under that, so I was questioning their MSRP. Can you still buy it directly from Sykromotive?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

PZigouras said:


> I just found it hard to believe that the MSRP is $1680, but if it really is, then they should mass produce it. It would drive the cost of controllers down across the board, and make highway-going EVs more affordable.
> 
> The few I saw online were around $2400, but nothing under that, so I was questioning their MSRP. Can you still buy it directly from Sykromotive?


So?? You going to buy one and reverse-engineer it??


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

PZigouras said:


> I just found it hard to believe that the MSRP is $1680, but if it really is, then they should mass produce it. It would drive the cost of controllers down across the board, and make highway-going EVs more affordable.
> 
> The few I saw online were around $2400, but nothing under that, so I was questioning their MSRP. Can you still buy it directly from Sykromotive?


not sure what to say... I just clicked on the 'buy now' and paid with paypal. Easy. There were a number of technical questions I asked and had answered before purchasing, but I would assume if the 'buy now' button is still on the website, they are still selling them direct.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes they are still selling them directly. I think it would be hard to reverse engineer this one. Mechanicals maybe but not the computer portion. They do have patents and proprietary stuff with this controller. It is not open source. Yes the price is $1680. Of course you pay taxes and shipping but that is with all of them. 

As for the AC, I am not sure what he is going for on voltage and amperage. I have no doubt it will be great and at a great price too. 

Pete


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

kek_63 said:


> So?? You going to buy one and reverse-engineer it??


Why bother reverse engineering it when you can just buy them off the company? Reverse engineering probably won't drive the cost of controllers down.. if anything it will drive it up. 

I just wish other companies would build a 700+ amp product in that price range. The Curtis 1231c is in that price range, but that can barely move a Honda, much less a family sedan or SUV. And it blows heat off that heat sink like crazy.


----------

